# Outlook autofill feature nk2 file



## marco916

I thought I would share this with all of you for future reference since I find so many good tips, and fixes from this site. We also learned something about the simple auto fill feature in Outlook. 

Co-worker had an issue with a customers PC using Outlook 03 Exchange that stopped auto filling in previous typed email address that were either typed in the TO: field or copied and pasted into the TO: field. The fix we found is tied into this file called Outlook.nk2 that sits usually in this location for Windows XP users c:\documents and settings\johndoe\application data\microsoft\outlook location. The file is a cache file that contains all the address entered in the TO: CC: or BC: fields. When you rename the file while Outlook is closed, and go back into Outlook, the auto fill feature stops working. When you exit Outlook again, it generates another Outlook.nk2 file and the auto fill feature starts to work again with-out all the address you have typed in the past.

But in our case, this particular customer had Office 97 with Outlook 03, and for some reason the Outlook.nk2 file was not generating, even if we manually put the Nk2 file in the Outlook directory, it still didn't work. We ended out Just bringing his Office suite up to Office 03 and added SP2 which cleared up the problem. Its not really a fix per'se but more of a finding out what that Outlook.nk2 file does.


----------



## emenems

I created a free tool to scan all your messages in your "Send Items" folder (or any other outlook folder with messages or contacts) and put them into your outlook autocomplete cache. 

I think this is what 99% of the people want... just get the autocomplete cache back to how it was 

click here to go to my site http://nk2.emenems.net/ 

its free.....
(if you want just click on some of the google ads to make me happy :heartlove )


----------



## a1nms

This file in Vista is now in a folder called C:\Users\{username}\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Outlook


----------

